# Bucks' Delfino recovering from concussion



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Carlos Delfino admits the last 30 days have been "scary" after he suffered a concussion, an injury he initially thought was just a bump on the head.
> 
> The Milwaukee Bucks forward went from swishing three-pointers and making pinpoint passes on the basketball court to lying in a dark room in his apartment, unable to watch TV or even look at a computer.
> 
> ...



http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/111504714.html

Poor Carlos.


----------

